# Hand power or the easy life...



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Just starting out on my coffee journey by recently purchasing a Gaggia Classic which I've done a couple of the recommended mods to. I've made the rookie mistake of not having any money for a grinder but I now have a very modest budget (just above £100) to get my hands on one.

I am pondering on either an MC2 or a Hausgrind from knock (recognising some patience maybe required!)

Generally I make 1 double shot early in the morning however every couple of weeks we'll have a group of friends round and I find myself producing for 10!

Have 3 young kids and don't really fancy the wrath of waking them first thing so I'm leaning towards the hand grinder.

What advice is there out there for a newbie!

thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Lido 2 another option if you are going with hand power.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't think anyone has had a hausgrind sighting for weeks, if not months apart from the odd one that knock slips onto ebay ...I'd save yourself the pain and buy a lido


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

After your first escapade into hand grinding for 10 lol I think you might see the error of your ways.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was considering getting a Lido2 for this reason. Shame as an all metal Hausgrind was a my first thought.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Making 10 drinks with a hand grinder is going to give you a good work out, are you friends patient


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Get each mate to hand grind their beans


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Making 10 drinks with a hand grinder is going to give you a good work out, are you friends patient


They'll need to be double patient if making them on a classic especially if they want milk based drinks. I used to get fed up making 3 drinks on one. It's the milk steaming that's the time killer even more so than the grinder


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You can almost guarantee the first drinks will be finished by the time the last ones are ready.

Ian


----------



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input. They are a patient bunch and the coffee consumption is a rolling event! I'll have a look into the Lido.


----------



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

If i wanted to wait it out for the Knock grinder would the Rhinowares hand grinder be good enough for espresso in the interim?


----------



## jbviau (Feb 11, 2014)

The LIDO 2's my daily driver (though I don't do espresso at home). Highly recommended. I've used a hausgrind in the past as well, and it was also quite good. Neither is what I personally would consider *quiet* early in the morning when there's no background noise, just fyi. If I don't want to risk disturbing anyone, I always retreat to the laundry room to hand-grind.


----------



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Do the Lido 2's come up for sale much on this site? How much do they tend to go for second hand?


----------

